# اخبار و اعلانات > بک لینک (Back Links) >  کاربرد استنلس استیل در صنایع مختلف

## steel2

*کاربرد استنلس استیل در نساجی:*




 تجهیزات مربوط به منسوجات رنگی باید از آلیاژی باشند که برای شستشو و تمیزکاری ها سختی نداشته باشد و بتواند مانع ترکیبات بین رنگ ها شود.

هر گونه آلودگی ناشی از رنگ دانه ها یا محلول های سفید کننده نه تنها منجر به هدر رفتن مواد شیمیایی می شود بلکه می تواند محصول نهایی را نیز خراب کند.
  کاربرد اصلی استنلس استیل در ماشین آلات نساجی ، در مخازن پر اکسید و سفید کننده های حاوی کلر مورد استفاده قرار می گیرد.


*کاربرد استنلس استیل در تجهیزات بیمارستانی:
**
*

 
اصلی ترین کاربرد در خانواده استنلس استیل ها برای تجهیزات بیمارستانی استنلس استیل ها مارتنزیتی هستند.
ابزار هایب که با استفاده از فولاد زنگ نزن ساخته می شوند به راحتی استریل می شوند،مقاومت به خوردگی مطلوبی دارند و تیز باقی می مانند.
بدلیل سازگاری استنلس استیل با بدن برای ایمپلنت سازی هم استفاده می شود.
تجهیزات استریل کننده، اتوکلاو ها، کابینت های نگهداری وسایل و تخت های جراحی معمولا از فولاد زنگ نزن ساخته می شوند.
آشپزخانه ها، اتاق های معاینه و آزمایشگاه های بیمارستان نیز از تجهیزاتی از جنس فولاد زنگ نزن استفاده می کنند.

*کاربرد استنلس استیل در صنایع شیمیایی و پترو شیمیایی:*




 شدیدترین شرایط خوردگی دراین صنایع وجود دارد، دمای بالای کاری در محیط های پتروشیمی،درگیری مستقیم با مواد بشدت خورنده دو مساله بسیار مهم در انتخاب متریال مناسب است که پیشنهاد اول متریال در لوله ها و اتصالات استنلس استیل است.
در فرآیند هیدروکرکینگ در برج تقطیر، فولاد زنگ نزن آستنیتی در معرض خوردگی سولفید هیدروژن قرار می گیرد.
افزایش دمای واحدهای کرکینگ کاتالیستی (تا ۷۵۰ درجه سانتی گراد یا ۱۳۰۰ درجه فارنهایت) منجر جایگزینی فولادهای کربنی ساده یا کم آلیاژ با فولاد زنگ نزن شد.
در صنایع شیمیایی مانند تولید اسیدها، آمونیاک، کودها و پلاستیک نیز فولاد زنگ نزن آستنیتی به عنوان یک ماده استاندارد به کار می رود.
در واحدهای تبخیر و معیان و نیروگاه هایی که از انرژی ژئوترمال استفاده می کنند نیاز به فولادهای زنگ نزن و پر آلیاژ است تا شرایط بسیار خورنده را تحمل کنند.
کاربرد وسیع استنلس استیل ها در لوله های انتقال دهنده میعانات ، مخزن های نگه داری ، فلنج ها ، پیچ ها و ... می باشد که با انتخاب بهترین گرید برای این محیط که توسط کارشناسان متالورژی تعیین می شود می توان عمرمفید و طولانی را در این مواد انتظار داشت.

*کاربرد فولاد زنگ نزن در صنایع هوا – فضا:
*

 
طراحان هواپیما در جستجوی موادی با نسبت استحکام به وزن بالا در دمای اتاق و در دمای بالا هستند که مقاومت مطلوبی در برابر خوردگی و اکسیداسیون داشته باشند.
فولاد زنگ نزن این مشخصات را دارد و از نظر اقتصادی نیز به صرفه است و به همین دلیل در موتور، نازل و اسکلت هواپیما به کار می روند.
آلیاژهای رسوب سختی شده در پوسته راکت ها به کار می روند در حالی که فولاد های زن نزن آستنیتی برای مخازن سوخت استفاده می شوند.

*فولاد زنگ نزن ۳۱۶ (stainless steel 316) یا همان استینلس استیل ۳۱۶*

یکی از پر کاربرد ترین نوع فولاد زنگ نزن می باشد که در دسته فولاد زنگ نزن آستنیتی قرار می گیرد.
فولاد زنگ نزن ۳۱۶ در صنایع مختلفی همچون نفت و گاز و پتروشیمی ، صنایع غذایی، دارویی و … مصارف گوناگونی دارد.
فولادهای زنگ نزن ۱٫۴۴۰۱ و ۱٫۴۴۰۴ به عنوان گرید ۳۱۶ و ۳۱۶ L شناخته می شود.
از این آلیاژ برای ساخت لوله و ورق های مقاوم در محیط های اسیدی استفاده می شود
و قیمت آن نسبت به گرید های مشابه همچون فولاد زنگ نزن ۳۰۴ بیشتر است.
باید در نظر گرفت حدود ۶۵-۷۰% فولادهای زنگ نزن تولیدی ایالات متحده امریکا را فولادهای زنگ نزن آستنیتی تشکیل می‌دهند.
این فولادها به علت مقاومت به‌ خوردگی و شکل‌ پذیری مطلوب در این موقعیت قرار دارند، و از این رو برای بیشتر کاربردهای مهندسی خواص خوب و مطلوبی دارند.
فولادهای زنگ نزن نوع ۳۰۴ و ۳۰۲ بیشترین کاربرد را هم در دماهای بالا و هم در دماهای پایین دارند.
نوع ۳۱۶، که ۲٫۵%Mo دارد، مقاومت به ‌خوردگی بهتر و استحکام بیشتری در دماهای بالا دارد.
آلیاژهایی با مقدار بیشتر کروم (۲۳-۲۵%) مثل نوع ۳۰۹ و ۳۱۰ترجیحا در دماهای بالا به‌کار می‌روند.
فولاد زنگ نزن برای کاربرد های مختلف، طراحی (کاربرد های مختلف فولاد زنگ نزن) و ساخته می شود.
به این منظور برای هر کاربردی سطح متفاوتی از پرداخت و صافی مورد نیاز است.

*خواص فولاد های زنگ نزن:*

*فولاد* های زنگ نزن خواص منحصر به فردی دارند.
این فولاد توسط لایه ای از اکسید کروم که به وسیله واکنش کروم با اکسیژن موجود در اتمسفر ایجاد می شود، محافظت می شود.
هنگامی که سطح آسیب ببیند لایه اکسیدی به سرعت در حضور اکسیژن ترمیم می شود.
از طرفی این لایه اکسیدی توسط فرآیندهای شیمیایی می تواند رنگ های متفاوتی را ایجاد کند.
از یک دیدگاه می توان سطح استیل ها را به ۱۰ دسته مختلف تقسیم بندی کرد
که در این ۱۰ دسته استیل آینه ای ، استیل های براق ، استیل خش دار و استیل مات از جمله پر کاربردترین استیل های داخل کشور هستند.
استیل BA که سطحی همچون آینه دارد برای مصارف تزئینی بیشتر مورد استفاده قرار می گیرد.
برای خرید استیل یکی از مهمترین پارامتر ها همین شماره استیل است.
در واقع استیل ۳۰۴ یا ۳۱۶ و یا هر استیل دیگری در کنار سطح پرداخت آن معنا پیدا می کند.


 برای مشاهده لیست ورق استیل و قیمت ورق استیل می توانید اینجا را ببینید.

----------

